# BATISTA



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

5 WEEKS.

WES

Updates!!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awwww what a serious face! Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Omg wayyy to cute!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Awwww what a serious face! Adorable!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HA! It's almost like he's saying What!! Take the stinkin picture already, I gotta go chew on something!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my gooooooosh....adorable!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Batista,

What a precious looking little boy. So young, is he still with his mother?

Joe


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

jttar said:


> Hello Batista,
> 
> What a precious looking little boy. So young, is he still with his mother?
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe,
Nah he's 7 wks. Now. We did however get him at 5 wks. Issues with the owners. Had no choice.. in good hands now.

Thx for all the comments on the little man.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

He's at 10.2 lbs now! Post pic when I get to my home PC.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BATISTA said:


> Hey Joe,
> Nah he's 7 wks. Now. We did however get him at 5 wks. Issues with the owners. Had no choice.. in good hands now.
> 
> Thx for all the comments on the little man.


Just this past Sunday he was 5 weeks old? *confused*

What kind of issues did you have with the owners? Was there something wrong with his mother? Not sure I understand the "in good hands now" comment. If he was safe with his mother, there's nowhere better for him to be..


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

5 days ago you said he was 5 weeks old. There's no way he is 7 weeks old now...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> 5 days ago you said he was 5 weeks old. There's no way he is 7 weeks old now...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I rounded it up!!! Thx. For staying on top of it.. will u sleep better now?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BATISTA said:


> I rounded it up!!! Thx. For staying on top of it.. will u sleep better now?


You know what. You got a cute pup and a bad attitude. Just a suggestion. Don't post in a public forum if you don't want feedback and comments. We shall leave it at that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Just this past Sunday he was 5 weeks old? *confused*
> 
> What kind of issues did you have with the owners? Was there something wrong with his mother? Not sure I understand the "in good hands now" comment. If he was safe with his mother, there's nowhere better for him to be..


Not sure?? What does in good hands usually mean?? I said what I said about the owner because that's that's all that needs to be said on here... 
He was almost 6and half when I made the post a week or so ago.. excuse me for a slip in time gap.. maybe I should let u guys give him his shots as well.. lol..


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> You know what. You got a cute pup and a bad attitude. Just a suggestion. Don't post in a public forum if you don't want feedback and comments. We shall leave it at that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know what! I have a great attitude! What I don't need is some post hog barking at me about a simple time gap!! Really!!!!! It's pretty simple to figure out own ur own without calling me out... So it stops now. Either stay on topic or delete thread!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So cute! Did you rescue him? I like his name.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

ok "missy" let me clear somethings up...first off the 5 week comment was based on how old he was in that pic..in fact he is 8 weeks today...Wes is a man and we all know how they r with dates and timelines...We did not get into why he is not with his mother out of respect for the owners of her..but there was good reason..the in good hands comment ment a few things...1st off it means we are taking great care of him after his hard start..and also that I had two pits to live to old age and I know how to train and take care of this breed...Wes does not have a bad attitude in fact if you saw him with this little guy you would not even question this at all...we are not here to get into simple little tiffs over silly things like mistaken time lines...we are here to share and enjoy our new pup with others who understand what a wonderful breed this truly is...Wes only reacted this way due to the fact that it seemed petty to focus on this...he is a new owner to this breed and wants to learn all he can about this awesome little guy...at 8 weeks he is already crate trained walking his leash and following other commands just showing how smart Pits are...so clearly we have a clue...we hope to be able to keep posting as he grows and you all can enjoy him a little as well...lets all get along and I hope this clears any questions anyone may have...He was a gift to me from Wes and truly has brought our home JOY...we would like to share that...nothing more....so to make sure its clear...he is 8 weeks old TODAY...and WAS 5 weeks in the pic...I will again add IF YOU SAW Wes with this puppy you would never say he has a bad ANYTHING...just a new daddy feeling protective of his new puppy...A lot of people out in the world are giving us much grief about even getting a pit... we would like to come here with others who understand for support thanks...Batistas mom


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

and as a added note....yes it would have been better for him to be with his mother...but he has us now and he"s VERY happy and spoiled and growing just fine


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cute pup. Love the name.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> So cute! Did you rescue him? I like his name.


Thank you...
No he was not rescued. The name sounded fitting.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Cute pup. Love the name.


How old is Ecko?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Batista B said:


> and as a added note....yes it would have been better for him to be with his mother...but he has us now and he"s VERY happy and spoiled and growing just fine


Being spoiled does not mean he's in good hands, actually means the opposite, especially for these dogs.

The very first thread that was posted was less than a week ago and it stated that the pup was 5 weeks old. This thread posted that he was 7 weeks old....and now he's 8 weeks old? Something doesn't seem right. That's all I was pointing out.

And as far as him being with his mother, pups should stay with their mothers AND siblings until they are AT LEAST 8 weeks old in order to learn valuable social skills. Without those skills, you will have problems with nipping, becoming overly excited around other dogs, etc. What's done is done, but I highly suggest you be sure to give your pup PLENTY of socialization with other SOUND dogs and read up on teaching bite inhibition.

Regardless how bad you judged the previous owner to be, IF the mother and pups are safe, fed, and warm, there is no argument that you can give that will say the pup was better off with you.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Being spoiled does not mean he's in good hands, actually means the opposite, especially for these dogs.
> 
> The very first thread that was posted was less than a week ago and it stated that the pup was 5 weeks old. This thread posted that he was 7 weeks old....and now he's 8 weeks old? Something doesn't seem right. That's all I was pointing out.
> 
> ...


How about this-- THERE WAS NO MOTHER TO STAY WITH!! 
I think my posts have been explained enough.. 
Did u really go back and check the days? Wow!. Anyway.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Batista B said:


> How about this-- THERE WAS NO MOTHER TO STAY WITH!!
> I think my posts have been explained enough..
> Did u really go back and check the days? Wow!. Anyway.


Why not say that in the first place?

And why are you yelling and getting so defensive? I'm simply trying to make sense of your posts.

And yes, I looked back at the first thread because I thought he said 5 weeks and wanted to double check my memory.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

BATISTA said:


> How old is Ecko?


He's 4 now. Or roughly around that.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Why not say that in the first place?
> 
> And why are you yelling and getting so defensive? I'm simply trying to make sense of your posts.
> 
> And yes, I looked back at the first thread because I thought he said 5 weeks and wanted to double check my memory.


Did u ever sit and think why people don't do certain things? Maybe this person is on this forum and I agreed to privacy.. maybe I stole it!! Tons of reasons why! My choice. If someone says something and are minimal in what they say, then that should be it.. I don't care if its an open forum or not..


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Batista B said:


> Did u ever sit and think why people don't do certain things? Maybe this person is on this forum and I agreed to privacy.. maybe I stole it!! Tons of reasons why! My choice. If someone says something and are minimal in what they say, then that should be it.. I don't care if its an open forum or not..


Welp, when it comes to taking a pup home at 5 weeks, just because you wanted to, expect some questions when you post it up on a public forum. If you can't handle the feedback then I suggest not posting any questionable comments.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

I think you just have a lot of time on your hands..bored perhaps...I agreed already that he would have been better off with his mother...however that was not a choice he had...the litter was left with no mother and homes had to be made...and I am doing a GREAT job in training him in spite of this....he has learned NO and NO BITE and COME...HOLD and he is ONLY 8 weeks...perhaps I DO HAVE a clue...you"re not the the only person who knows about these dogs..seems u might think so however...I stated before I had 2 pits for 12 yrs and they also was well behaved friendly social dogs....he is very friendly already and responding with many things he has many playmates don"t worry..we have a lot of friends who have been around him already..however other pups r not allowed till all his shots are done...seems you would know that...I know what I am doing...and let me RESTATE I come here to SHARE my pup with others who understand what a wonderful breed these dogs are due to the grief I am getting from the fearful outside world ..not to have a E debate with someone who seems to have a lot of net time on their hands...I am glad you know what"s best..i agree with you on a few things how ever your text with out pretext comes off as a "know it all" and let me clear one more thing and I am done with this...He is not spoiled on a level that is not healthy for his training...he is spoiled with LOVE KISSES SNUGGLES and if you think that's a problem then do me a favor and keep it to your self because I think that's how you should treat ALL animals...I wanna enjoy my new baby pit....not defend it to YOU because u feel to post here means I have to "give" YOU all the facts...Thank you have a nice day


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I only questioned his age (because it has been changed three times), and the reasoning for having him so young (because it was never stated). 

I never said you were incapable of caring for him. As far as a spoiled dog, some people humanize their animals, and that's what I was implying when it's not good to spoil them. There's no harm in spoiling a pup to an extent, as long as they understand their boundaries. 

I'm by far a "know it all", but I do know some things. 

I don't know you, you don't know me. So it should be understandable when someone asks you simple questions. Making a huge debate over a couple of simple questions, which were asked in order to find some clarification on misguided posts, is not necessary.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

yes again Wes is a man who does not keep up with weeks/dates..that is why I came on here to CLEAR it up but seemed even after I gave the answers it was still coming off rude and questions about his age as if we are lying for some reason....he turned 8 weeks today..but this was all started due to someone stating Wes had a bad attitude all because he did not wanna answer something...I believe you do know somethings...as I said I agreed...I think pits should stay with their moms for the 1st 10 weeks...that was not a choice here...I do not wanna spend my time on here tit for tat...I wanna enjoy all of ya"lls pics and advice as well as add to it...Wes is here to learn...Till Batista he like others had a fear...But here he is learning and with the pup he is seeing how wonderful he is..cut the man some slack for being a MAN who can never get dates times ect right...he still gets his age wrong when talking with our friends...all he knows is he loves the puppy and is proud to have him and is impressed with how SMART he is...and I have to say on a side note..I have owned ALOT of animals in my life....and this is the smartest pup I have ever had...he is TRULY amazing and I plan to keep it that way...I am good at loving him....and disciplining him when it is needed


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

He is a precious pup! 

I wasn't the one who called him rude. I try not to judge or call people names. If I come across as being rude or a "know it all", I don't mean to!!

I also know how men are with dates.....so I get that. And, I can understand bringing a pup home when it's young due to abnormal circumstances. I brought my pup (in my avatar pic) at 5 weeks because her mother was killing her siblings and the "breeder" refused to separate them. I didn't want to risk her being killed. 

I apologize if I offended you, or Wes.


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

thank you yes we had no choice but to get him this young...and your pit is beautiful....the color is stunning....


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Batista B said:


> thank you yes we had no choice but to get him this young...and your pit is beautiful....the color is stunning....


Thank you very much. She's an American Bully.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

what is the name of the pup? gorgeos pup


----------



## Batista B (May 1, 2013)

his name is Batista...I just saw the Iron Fist movie...the movie was not that impressive...but Dave Bastista played the bronze man...and he was a BEAST in the movie...and after we went over many name ideas that is the one that just kept sticking in my head when I would look at him...And now it seems so fitting...if he keeps growing like this he is sure to be a Beast himself...we also did alot of reading and have changed our minds about cropping his ears...we might try to tape them but not really sure whats the best method,..any suggestions??


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a stinkin' CUTE puppy!


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> What a stinkin' CUTE puppy!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

He's a cutie.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

At 14 lbs now.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, he's so handsome!


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Oh, he's so handsome!


Thx.. He likes Lyza's ears!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BATISTA said:


> Thx.. He likes Lyza's ears!!! :thumbsup:


lol, thanks!


----------



## KingBoss (May 8, 2013)

how old Is he?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

KingBoss said:


> how old Is he?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## KingBoss (May 8, 2013)

that's how old mine is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

